# Back workouts!



## Ladygear (Aug 27, 2018)

I'm looking for some realllllly good back workouts. 
 Right now I'm training back twice a week,  heavy one day,  light the other.  I feel like my lats are super stubborn though, I do alot of different pulldown and row variations but I just don't seem to be feeling it afterwards like I think I should be. So I would appreciate any advice!


----------



## Seeker (Aug 27, 2018)

Breakdown your current back workout


----------



## Ladygear (Aug 27, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Breakdown your current back workout


So I'll start with wide grip lat pulldowns for a warm up 3×15 
And then this is my current workout 
complex wide grip lat pulldown 4×10
Close grip lat pulldown 4×10
Kayak rows 4×8
Seated wide grip rows 4x10
Bench dumbbell rows 4x10 
Reverse flys 4×10
Bent over barbell row 4x10


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 27, 2018)

Here is the video John Meadows did to show how to make sure you're activating your back.  (Yeah, I've been on a bit of a Mountain Dog youtube binge lately).  It will help you feel your lats during rows and pull downs.

[video]https://mountaindogdiet.com/basic/training-basic/cant-activate-back-muscles-how-2-solve-that-problem/[/video]


----------



## Seeker (Aug 27, 2018)

I could also suggest you start your back workout from the inside going outward. For example after you warm up start with bent over rows, Close grip cable rows, close grip pull downs. Then move on to your wider grip movements like wide grip pull-ups, wide grip pull downs.  Trying going a bit heavier with the mid back exercises also.


----------



## Ladygear (Aug 27, 2018)

Seeker said:


> I could also suggest you start your back workout from the inside going outward. For example after you warm up start with bent over rows, Close grip cable rows, close grip pull downs. Then move on to your wider grip movements like wide grip pull-ups, wide grip pull downs.  Trying going a bit heavier with the mid back exercises also.


I'll for sure try that! Thanks!


----------



## Gadawg (Aug 27, 2018)

I find many people sacrifice form for weight on back and it doesnt help. Really focusing on the lats, holding for a second or two at the deepest part of the movement, and not completely extending the arms (takes stress off the lats and onto shoulders) will really make you feel them. I also highly recommend single arm exercises to help build focus and the mind muscle connection. 

While I dont think they are the number one back builder, I do think deadlifts are a must for a complete physique and pullovers on cables are great for people who have trouble feeling their back. 

Lastly, drop sets are your friend on back day. Triple or quad drops will make you realize exactly what those muscles do and back exercises are very conducive to drops.


----------



## Ladygear (Aug 27, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Here is the video John Meadows did to show how to make sure you're activating your back.  (Yeah, I've been on a bit of a Mountain Dog youtube binge lately).  It will help you feel your lats during rows and pull downs.
> 
> [video]https://mountaindogdiet.com/basic/training-basic/cant-activate-back-muscles-how-2-solve-that-problem/[/video]


Thank you, that's really gonna help, I'm always  struggling to get them to engage!


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 27, 2018)

Ladygear said:


> Thank you, that's really gonna help, I'm always  struggling to get them to engage!



Glad you found it helpful.  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Ladygear (Aug 27, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> I find many people sacrifice form for weight on back and it doesnt help. Really focusing on the lats, holding for a second or two at the deepest part of the movement, and not completely extending the arms (takes stress off the lats and onto shoulders) will really make you feel them. I also highly recommend single arm exercises to help build focus and the mind muscle connection.
> 
> While I dont think they are the number one back builder, I do think deadlifts are a must for a complete physique and pullovers on cables are great for people who have trouble feeling their back.
> 
> Lastly, drop sets are your friend on back day. Triple or quad drops will make you realize exactly what those muscles do and back exercises are very conducive to drops.


I do like to throw in single arm work and deadlifts most of the time but I think you are right about the weight/form issue, I've been trying to work more on form but for quite awhile I was focused more on weight.

I do drop sets on days that I work shoulders, bis, and tris. I didn't think about doing them on back days though. 

Thank you! I'm definitely going to do drop sets and focus on form more.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 27, 2018)

Great advice and you do plenty of good stuff....# 1 thing is to do each exercise and lift properly ...without that, folks are wasting time


----------



## Gadawg (Aug 27, 2018)

My favorite is running the rack on dumbell rows. Pulling the dumbell tight into the abdomen area and dropping from 130-100-80-70. 

Dorian yates was big on preexhausting the lats before pulls and I do that a good but as well. Starting with something like pullovers before then going on to pulldowns and other things. 

Good luck!  People focus on the front a lot but I think in general a wide AND THICK back is the most impressive of all muscle groups.


----------



## Ladygear (Aug 27, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> Great advice and you do plenty of good stuff....# 1 thing is to do each exercise and lift properly ...without that, folks are wasting time


That's for sure! I thought my form was good for the longest time on certain back workouts and it reallllllllyyyy wasnt so I've been more focused on proper form but still find myself being like but... the weight... lol! I feel like I have wasted a few back workouts due to form in the past for sure! I just really struggle trying to get them engaged at the beginning of my workouts


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 27, 2018)

Ladygear said:


> That's for sure! I thought my form was good for the longest time on certain back workouts and it reallllllllyyyy wasnt so I've been more focused on proper form but still find myself being like but... the weight... lol! I feel like I have wasted a few back workouts due to form in the past for sure! I just really struggle trying to get them engaged at the beginning of my workouts



You’ll get it!! Yes, going lighter to do it right sucks..trust me, I was the same...but I’m lucky in my eyes..I gotta do shit properly, no other way. Trust me, it will make everything count!


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 27, 2018)

This is from just doing back exercises properly in my eyes...just gotta get it down! And I LOVE back training...


----------



## Gadawg (Aug 27, 2018)

Looking tough Jenn. Like the ink too


----------



## Ladygear (Aug 27, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> This is from just doing back exercises properly in my eyes...just gotta get it down! And I LOVE back training...
> 
> View attachment 6304


Ahhh I love back training too I just dont love my back! Goals for sure, I'll get there! I'd post a pic but there is literally nothing to see yet


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 27, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Looking tough Jenn. Like the ink too



Thanks! Another bigger one since this pic..lol


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 27, 2018)

Ladygear said:


> Ahhh I love back training too I just dont love my back! Goals for sure, I'll get there! I'd post a pic but there is literally nothing to see yet



Focus and you’ll get it..you might even have better than you think..we all think we don’t have enough..hahahaha


----------



## Viduus (Aug 28, 2018)

Besides the things you’re already doing I’d recommend higher volume deadlifts and upright rows/high pulls. I know most consider them a shoulder exercise but I find I can get a lot of my upper back as well.


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 28, 2018)

Jeff Cavaliere's Athlean X series on YouTube has some excellent videos you may find helpful.


----------

